# Netbook Displayschaden, Versicherung!



## majorguns (30. März 2010)

Hallo,
habe da mal ein paar Fragen....
Also, letzte Woche habe ich ein Netbook mit in die Lehrwerkstatt genommen, weil wir dort eine Powerpoint Präsentation ausarbeiten sollten.
Habe damit gearbeitet, als ein Kollege mir plötzlich etwas zuwerfen wollte, was dann aber unglücklicherweise gegen den Bildschirm gekommen ist und ihn kaputt gemacht hat.

Nun wollen wir den Schaden über seine Haftpflichtversicherung regulieren lassen, allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht genau was ich machen muss.
War heute schon im Computerladen aber die konnten mir auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Muss ich jetzt das netbook an den Hersteller einsenden und es reparieren lassen und die Rechnung dann an seine Versicherung weiterleiten oder wie geht das?
Wäre schön wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## Ezio (30. März 2010)

Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Versicherung beim Displayschaden etwas zahlt. Habe ich auch schon (erfolglos) probiert.


----------



## majorguns (30. März 2010)

Sicher? Es war doch ein Unfall, dafür ist eine Haftpflichtversicherung doch eigentlich da?


----------



## lazy (30. März 2010)

Meine ich auch, wie sieht das mit der Versicherung vom Betrieb aus? Normalerweise ist der Betrieb doch auch versichert oder? 

Mhhm, frage doch mal beim Hersteller nach was ein Displaytausch kostet. Imo wird ein neues Netbook billiger sein als der Tausch vom Bildschirm.


----------



## pixelflair (30. März 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Versicherung beim Displayschaden etwas zahlt. Habe ich auch schon (erfolglos) probiert.




mir is bei meinem samsung nc10   meine kamera drauf gefallen -> display schaden  

versicherung hat übernommen... natürlich gesagt dass es wer anders war 


und neues display  um die 100€ 

normalerweiße brauchste danach nix mehr, tauschen kannste selbst mit bissel fachwissen und keinen 2 linken händen


----------



## majorguns (30. März 2010)

Danke schonmal für eure antworten, jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen wie genau ich das mit der Versicherung regeln muss, kann ich es einfach reparieren lassen und die Versicherung dann an die Versicherung geben oder muss ich vorher noch irgendwas machen???
MfG


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Ich würde vorher beid er Versicherung anfragen, bzw deinen Kumpel anfragen lassen. Die werden die dann sagen was weiter passiert .


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2010)

Schildere ds einfach, gib evlt. noch Leute an, die das beobachtet haben - mehr als ablehnen können die das nicht. Es muss nur wahrheitsgemäß sein, denn die Versicherungen können durchaus nachvollziehen, ob es wirklich so gewesen sein kann oder nicht.

Was man nur keinesfalls machen darf ist lügen, oder wie manch ein Schlaumeier: bei einem Defekt selber einen nachträglichen Defekt erzeugen und behaupten, dass letzterer der Grund für den Versicherungsfall war, oder "zu Sicherheit" etwas "normaleres" behaupten, zB es sei runtergefallen, obwohl in Wahrheit eine Coladose gegen das Display flog usw.


----------



## majorguns (31. März 2010)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für eure Antworten, werde mich morgen mal drum kümmern und wenn ich noch Fragen hab, schreib ich nochma 
Lügen usw. werde ich nicht, habe ja keinen Grund zu  
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2010)

Das is klar, es gibt halt Leute, die obwohl es wirklich ein regulärer versicherungsfall ist "lügen", weil sie hoffen, die "lüge" sei plausibler als der wahre Grund... das geht oft nach hinten los  

viel Glück auf jeden Fall.


----------

